# Hockey: Who will win the Cup?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I think the NY ISLANDERS!!! no just kidding ) 

I pick Boston out of the East and LA from the West.... 

Winner: Boston.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2002)

Ofcourse the Team to beat is the New Jersey Devils......oh yea

Devils vs. Colorado

Devils win in 5


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

The Kings are playing darn good hockey right now. I can't see them in the finals. They will choke before that time unfortunately. When they leave the playoffs - it's time to watch the other LA April team in the playoffs. I'll root for the Kings - but the Avalanche show up in the playoffs. Don't forget the Wings. Whew! I'm pooped. That's about the extent of my NHL knowledge outside of the Kings  Go Kings!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I think Detroit will get the cup this year


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No way! The Avs take the cup! And look out for next year when Peter Forsburg is healthy again!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Detroit is the front runner. Anything can happen with playoffs but look at the standings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2002)

The Bruins, The Islanders .... about as much chance as The Seanators


It's The Red Wings of course - too many veterens - some goig after the Cup for their final time

Enjoy the Wings march to Hockey Supremacy - It couldn't happen to a better bunch of fans


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am a lifelong Bruinsd fan. But there is a jinx associated with playing Montreal. both theams have new facilities but there are a lot of ghosts of Stanley Cup series past to contend with. 


Then there is the issue of getting past fourth seed Toronto in Rd II and hey Philly is no slouch either. Could be a tough road to the finals much less the Cup for the "Lunch Pail Gang".

But God I would love to see somebody leap into the air like Bobby Orr.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> 
> Then there is the issue of getting past fourth seed Toronto in Rd II and hey Philly is no slouch either. Could be a tough road to the finals much less the Cup for the "Lunch Pail Gang".
> 
> But God I would love to see somebody leap into the air like Bobby Orr. [/B]


I think you mean getting past the 5th seed Islanders in round 2. After all, the Islanders won 3 of 4 from Toronto, with the only loss coming in overtime on a fluke goal. Isles also finished the season as the hottest team in the east, winning 7 of their final 8 games. This despite not having Alexei Yashin for the final 4 games. That winning streak included a win at Toronto, and oh, by the way, a win at Boston.

For a leap into the air, try watching a clip of Mike Bossy's 1982 Finals classic against Vancouver, where he dove, shot the puck while in midair, and scored past Richard Brodeur. Even I'll admit Orr's was the best, but Bossy's was awesome.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Avs all the way!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2002)

It's the Vancouver Canucks if they get by the Red Wings. The best team in the second half of the season (Canucks) vs the best team overall (Red Wings). This my friends is the real Final Series being played in round one this year


----------



## newflyer7 (Apr 10, 2002)

la kings


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

I hope the Bruins.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

The Red Wings will probably win, but I'd like to see the Bruins win also.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The Avalance - simply because they are the closest NHL team to home!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I haven't watched hockey at all this year. Last year I was really into it. Did/is Forsberg coming back?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Forsberg is back, and played last night. He had 2 assists in the Avs win over the Kings 4-3.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

The Dominator is playing like "wqdw". If the Wings keep him in net, they'll be history in 4 games


----------



## Brian Hill (Apr 23, 2002)

I have two teams I hope win for purely selfish reasons:

1) The Islanders, because my boss' nephew plays for them, and maybe, just maybe, he would bring the Cup into the office during his 24 hours with Lord Stanley's prized possession and I could steal a picture with it.

2) The Blackhawks, because my good friend's 2nd cousin plays for them and maybe, just maybe, he would bring the Cup to his cousin's house during his 24 hours with Lord Stanley's prized possession and I could steal a picture with it.

Now, back to reality. With Forsberg back and Roy playing off his a$$ again, you gotta give the nod to the Avs.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well it ain't going to be my Coyotes.... They just can't win a home game in the playoffs. Stupid whiteout... 

I like Detroit or Colorado. You can't underestimate a great playoff goalie...


----------

